# Restoring Brick



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

What are the best chemicals to clean/restore this old brick? 

Approximately 11, 000 sqft of brick surface. 

I have a 4 GMP machine. Definite tools you would want this equipped with to do it properly. 

Estimate price?

******PM me so we don't have some crying pissing match on price. Does $3500-4500 put in the ball park?

This is just one piece of a multi-part extensive exterior restoration proposal and I'm just putting rough numbers together at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

....some pics....


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

One Restore by Eacochem. Its expensive. Do they want a full restoration? I charge $.40-$.70 per s/f (of wallspace) to restore historic brick (plus lift if needed). You can get good results washing that with a standard bleach mix. One Restore is somewhere around $30/gallon.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> One Restore by Eacochem. Its expensive. Do they want a full restoration? I charge $.40-$.70 per s/f (of wallspace) to restore historic brick (plus lift if needed). You can get good results washing that with a standard bleach mix. One Restore is somewhere around $30/gallon.


I used the word "restore", but we would have to define what the means. 

Could you define what you mean by "restore" and "clean".

We are working with grant money. (interpret that as, go all out if we can)

Our focus is to keep the look of the heritage of the building. Rebuilding and replacing wood soffits, facia, corbels etc, instead of cladding with vinyl or tin that so many do now a days. 

The GC was in Berlin shortly after the wall came down and was enamoured with how they were brightening the old dirty brick buildings into looking new.

Could you estimate how many sqft a gallon of One Restore will go?....ok, time for me to google.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

EaCo Chem looks like a smallish PA company....may not be able to get that here in Canada. Sent them off an email.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

aw snow, how cute!


I would do a test patch to determine time & procedure and product!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> EaCo Chem looks like a smallish PA company....may not be able to get that here in Canada. Sent them off an email.


EaCo Chem would be able to help. They are good people and have been very helpful on diagnosing issues and recommending products. I usually will Email a few close up pics of the substrate and they will recommend a solution. 

I see to remember the One Restore or Cleansol getting like 100sf gal but I could be wrong. I know it would depend on porosity also


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I used the word "restore", but we would have to define what the means.
> 
> Could you define what you mean by "restore" and "clean".
> 
> ...


Clean: Mortar brightened, a decent amount of carbon deposits (60%) removed, all traces of mold removed. Building looks fresh but will not look new. $1700-$2000 is what i would charge for a building that size and we would do it in one day. 

Restoration: Acid cleaning.. Area cordoned, ground man to control traffic around building, extra caution to contain runoff, respirators and chem suit recommended, all carbon deposits removed, calcification and efflorescence removed, a chemical abrasion of the brick and every inch washed. The look your guy was talking about. $7000-$8000 depending on if I needed a lift. Two days.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Clean: Mortar brightened, a decent amount of carbon deposits (60%) removed, all traces of mold removed. Building looks fresh but will not look new. $1700-$2000 is what i would charge for a building that size and we would do it in one day.
> 
> Restoration: Acid cleaning.. Area cordoned, ground man to control traffic around building, extra caution to contain runoff, respirators and chem suit recommended, all carbon deposits removed, calcification and efflorescence removed, a chemical abrasion of the brick and every inch washed. The look your guy was talking about. $7000-$8000 depending on if I needed a lift. Two days.



Perfect.....thanks Ken!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Does the cold effect the washing?

I assume you wouldn't want it to be freezing temps over night?

Or am I wrong?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I wouldn't get into until day time temps were reaching close to 60. Chems react very different at colder temps.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Good point...no threat of that here. 

This project is well into 6 figures with me doing parts and pieces....looking at August or September before all are ready to go.

Yes, EaCo Chem responded right away!


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

eaco chem has proven to me to work very well.


----------

